# Your Scariest???



## Jade Tigress (Oct 28, 2008)

Halloween is almost upon us. What is the scariest book you've read or movie you've seen? TV series count too.  

For me, the two scariest books I've read are The Shining and The Amityville Horror. 

I can't think of a movie right now, but I loooove the "A Haunting" series on The Discovery Channel.


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 28, 2008)

Book: Time Life's Enchanted World Series... the Volume on Ghosts.

Movie: Hostel.  It is the kind of thing that could really happen... and it could happen to ALMOST ANY of us.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 28, 2008)

Cryozombie said:


> Book: Time Life's Enchanted World Series... the Volume on Ghosts.
> 
> Movie: Hostel.  It is the kind of thing that could really happen... and it could happen to ALMOST ANY of us.




I saw Hostel. I like the psychological stuff better than gore, but it was still a good movie, pretty freaky. I should probably watch some of the "Saw" sequels, gore _and_ psych. heh. I only watched the first one.

I'd like to check out that book. I'll do an online search. 

Check out this site. The galleries and archives are wild.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't really watch horror flicks anymore, so my vote would have to go to the first time I say "The Exorcist" back in the 70s.


----------



## mook jong man (Oct 28, 2008)

When i was a teenager i watched Salems Lot and that scared the crap out of me then, but years later i watched it with my wife and we were laughing at it .


----------



## JBrainard (Oct 28, 2008)

Jade Tigress said:


> Halloween is almost upon us. What is the scariest book you've read or movie you've seen? TV series count too.


 
The scariest book (actually it was a short story) I've ever read was Murgunstrumm by Hugh B. Cave.
I still think that the most suspensful movie I've ever watched was the original "Alien."
Since Alien is more Sci-Fi than Horror, I have to give props to "The Texas Chainsaw Massacre" and "Hostel" for pushing the limits of the horror genre.


----------



## JBrainard (Oct 28, 2008)

Jade Tigress said:


> Check out this site. The galleries and archives are wild.


 
I don't know JT. I mean, I love the idea that ghosts might be real, but the vast majority of the pictures on that site looked like coincidence or flat out photoshopped fakes.

Has anyone checked out the show "Paranormal State?" Now that's an awesome show about hauntings. They don't go for sensationalism at all.


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 28, 2008)

I reckon "Alien" gets my vote for scariest movie.  That creature was certainly the stuff of nightmares and when the film was first shown it was groundbreaking (especially given the crop of slasher/vaudeville horror that was about at the time).

Bookwise, oddly, I suspect it's a James Herbert book whose title I have long forgotten because I only read it once - all I can recall is that it really unsettled me (could be "Shrine" but I'm not sure).


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 28, 2008)

One of Stephen King's earlier books when it first came out was scary enough for me to put it down mid-way and not pick it up again for a day or two, can't remember which one it was. 
Movie... oh man... there were so many that I remember scaring the crap out of me over the years... Some movie about a clown/mime that stabbed himself with a pencil while on a trapeze at the end that image/sound has stayed with me, The Birds, Exorcist, Poltergeist, Jaws, Alien,  The Legend Of Boggy Creek, and so on. 

TV shows... only one has stayed with me through the years... a documentary called "Mysterious Monsters" and this one part really has never left my chamber of horrors (shudders)... 
particularly the scene where the girl is alone in the living room and up to the point where her boyfriend/husband opens the front door. 

[yt]O_f4Wqb6D7g[/yt] 
I can watch it now and still feel a slight tingle up the spine. :lol:


----------



## crushing (Oct 28, 2008)

When I was 9 or so years old I read a book about alien abductions, I don't recall what it was called, anyway it scared the HELL out of me.


----------



## Kreth (Oct 28, 2008)

JBrainard said:


> I still think that the most suspensful movie I've ever watched was the original "Alien."





Sukerkin said:


> I reckon "Alien" gets my vote for scariest movie.  That creature was certainly the stuff of nightmares and when the film was first shown it was groundbreaking (especially given the crop of slasher/vaudeville horror that was about at the time).


Another vote for Alien. With the later films the franchise became more action-oriented, but the original had me on the edge of my seat when I first saw it.
Re: Hostel, I honestly thought it sucked. The FX were great, but I just couldn't get into it. I guess I just see it as a weaker version of Saw.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Oct 28, 2008)

When I was a tween, the original "Nightmare on Elm Street" freaked me out and I didn't want to go to sleep for a long time! LOL 

"Texas Chainsaw Masacre" didn't as much scare me as it did just plain disturb me. Great movie though. 

As a kid "Salems Lot" did scare me too. I was like "No! Hutch! Look out!" LOL

Scary books? ....hmmm....I remember reading "The Keep" as a teen and it kinda scared me at times.


----------



## Nomad (Oct 28, 2008)

For books; Stephen King's "It" creeped me out when I first read it, and had me eyeing all sewer gratings suspiciously for a couple of months (We float down here... we all float down here...)

Movies; like many, I prefer the psychologically disturbing to the gore.  Serpent and the Rainbow made me decide years ago that I wouldn't be in a hurry to vacation in Haiti.  Event Horizon was a great sci-fi/horror flick.  For creepy and gross-out, the original Evil Dead was pretty disturbing.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Oct 28, 2008)

I think it has to be Simon Necronomicon.

Movie I think was Little Miss Sunshine where all the girls are dressed up they scaried me!!

My wife watches Ghost hunters every Wed:disgust:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 28, 2008)

JBrainard said:


> I don't know JT. I mean, I love the idea that ghosts might be real, but the vast majority of the pictures on that site looked like coincidence or flat out photoshopped fakes.


 
Yeah, I know. I'm sure there are plenty of photoshopped or accidental (glare, etc.) shots. They do have a section on how to recognize *fakes* which is interesting. I just think they're creepy to look at. 

As far as TV shows, "A Haunting" is the creepiest one I've seen, and I've checked out the other series out there. 

Alien is a great movie. I forgot about that one. Even though I think of it as Sci-Fi, verses Horror, it's very scary and suspenseful.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 28, 2008)

I have to add Night Of The Living Dead as one that eventually gave me nightmares and then the newer version of Dawn Of The Dead where the Zombies actually RUN at you instead of shambling along... that got scary.


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 28, 2008)

Kreth said:


> Re: Hostel, I honestly thought it sucked. The FX were great, but I just couldn't get into it. I guess I just see it as a weaker version of Saw.


 
I could see that.  Teh thing that got me about it... I could easily see myself on vacation, the hot babe paying attention to me and getting my guard down, and slipping me somthing, and then its all she wrote.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 29, 2008)

Sam: Did you ever see Fatal Attraction?
Jonah: You wouldn't let me! 
Sam: Well I did, scared the hell out of me, it scared the hell out of every man in America!!"   
~Sleepless In Seattle

Also remember... Basic Instinct? How many guys wanted to put metal detectors around their bedroom doors after watching the first 5 minutes of that film? I sure as hell did!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 29, 2008)

Jade Tigress said:


> Halloween is almost upon us. What is the scariest book you've read or movie you've seen? TV series count too.
> 
> For me, the two scariest books I've read are The Shining and The Amityville Horror.
> 
> I can't think of a movie right now, but I loooove the "A Haunting" series on The Discovery Channel.


 

The scariest movie for me was "Creep Show" - with the Bugs. The bugs that come out of no where and crawl all over you and then kill you.

Most other scary movies I find funny. 

As to books I will comment later


----------



## Kreth (Oct 29, 2008)

I think the scariest movie I ever saw was Napoleon Dynamite, because I realized towards the end that there was ~90 minutes of my life that I would never get back.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 29, 2008)

Kreth said:


> I think the scariest movie I ever saw was Napoleon Dynamite, because I realized towards the end that there was ~90 minutes of my life that I would never get back.


(sounding like Napoleon)... such an idiot!


----------



## tko4u (Oct 30, 2008)

probably house of 1000 corpses, just kinda creeped me out knowing that could actually happen


----------



## zDom (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm going to have to go with RECENTLY WATCHED movies (last couple of years), as those are the ones that come to mind and overshadow memories of other scary movies.

Top Three:

*Event Horizon
The Descent
1408*

All three of these get the coveted *"Hell NO I Won't Watch That Again With You" Award* from my GF 

Definately great stuff for a Halloween Movie Marathon. The first I found last year when it was recommended as one of the scariest movies ever. I wasn't disappointed. GF was very angry we watched it 

The second two were more recent movies that also did not disappoint.

Honorable mention: *White Noise* was very scary toward the end, but takes awhile to get there.


----------



## Langenschwert (Oct 31, 2008)

"Dreams in the Witch House" by H.P. Lovecraft. Freaks me out every time I read it.

Best regards,

-Mark


----------



## girlbug2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Kubrick's "The Shining". It creeped me out when I first saw it in the '80s and I just saw it again the other day; still a genuine masterpiece. I honestly don't know why the other version was ever made.

The scariest book I ever read was Pet Sematary by Stephen King. I had many sleepless nights and nightmares after I read it in the 8th grade. The movie version however was laughable.


----------



## zeeberex (Oct 31, 2008)

Jade Tigress said:


> Halloween is almost upon us. What is the scariest book you've read or movie you've seen? TV series count too.
> 
> For me, the two scariest books I've read are The Shining and The Amityville Horror.
> 
> I can't think of a movie right now, but I loooove the "A Haunting" series on The Discovery Channel.



Camping last october on a night with no moonlight. Miles from the car, heard something not far behind me. Don't know how long it had been there. Turned out to be a mountain lion.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 31, 2008)

girlbug2 said:


> Kubrick's "The Shining". It creeped me out when I first saw it in the '80s and I just saw it again the other day; still a genuine masterpiece. I honestly don't know why the other version was ever made.


While we and much lauded critics hail Kubrick's version of SK's novel the author himself did not. Thus managed to write his own screenplay and got Mike Garris to direct it. If you had the misfortune and saw Maximum Overdrive (which was a piss-poor version of a fine short story "Trucks") you understand why it (the TV version) was not praised as the original theatrical version. Besides... Kubrick had Nicholson ... who else is scarier when they wanna be? Shelly Duvall was probably a bad miscast however. :idunno:


----------



## zDom (Oct 31, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Shelly Duvall was probably a bad miscast however. :idunno:



You kidding? I thought she did a GREAT job of playing a naggy, annoying, sobby wife who was as much responsible for driving him nuts as the hotel ghosts


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 31, 2008)

zDom said:


> You kidding? I thought she did a GREAT job of playing a naggy, annoying, sobby wife who was as much responsible for driving him nuts as the hotel ghosts


 
I agree. She always reminds me of Olive Oyl. lol!


----------



## teekin (Oct 31, 2008)

Scariest Movie; *The Changling*. still scares me
This is old and pure psychological. 0 gore. The only thing that scared me in the Exorcist was the spinal tap, those things hurt like a bastard, the rest is just funny. I called my 2nd year Chem prof _Captain Howdy_, only him and I got it.
 Scariest book, *The Penal Colony* by Franz Kafka. Almost anything by Kafka freaks me out. There is just something so Wrong in all those stories. I can only read them once. (I wonder how many people are buried under that guy's floor boards?)
lori


----------



## Mimir (Oct 31, 2008)

One of the scariest books would be "_The Trickster"_ by Muriel Grey.


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 1, 2008)

OT Aside:

Muriel Grey!? .  As in Scottish, "Clothes Show" presenter, Muriel Grey!?

{dashes off for quick search of the Tinternet}

Well I never ... she's just gone up in my estimation considerably.


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 1, 2008)

girlbug2 said:


> Kubrick's "The Shining". It creeped me out when I first saw it in the '80s and I just saw it again the other day; still a genuine masterpiece. I honestly don't know why the other version was ever made.


 
I actually thought the remake was a better interpretation of the book, but then again, it could be because they didnt cram it into a 2 hour time slot.  I did like 'ol Jack in the original better as far as the character went.


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 1, 2008)

I reckon the remake suffered mightily due to the lack of Jack Nicholson's original performance - that vignette of him smashing through the door with a fire axe and a manic "Honey!  I'm home!" is an iconic cinematic moment.


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 1, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> I reckon the remake suffered mightily due to the lack of Jack Nicholson's original performance - that vignette of him smashing through the door with a fire axe and a manic "Honey! I'm home!" is an iconic cinematic moment.


 
Indeed.  It is a classic example of modern Horror (not Gore films or slasher Genre) and somthing that leaps to mind and is instantly recognizable... there aren't a lot of clips in the genre like that.  You look at horror as a whole, and even the Freddy/Jason/Myers characters, tho instantly recognizable, are lost in: is that from Part 1?  11?  44?  Not so much with scenes like the one with Jack.


----------



## zDom (Nov 3, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> ... that vignette of him smashing through the door with a fire axe and a manic "Honey!  I'm home!" is an iconic cinematic moment.



Yep. And it is just one of several images that come to mind from that movie.

Off the top of my head: 

- the kid going down the hall on the Bigwheel / blood elevator
- the talking finger bit
- "Red Rum" in the mirror

Definately a classic.


----------

